# Forum Home Renovation Pest Control  mouse problem

## billy101

Hi guys I have a mouse problem I live in the se suburbs of Melbourne. I have baited all around my house but they keep getting into my roof and then I can hear them at night is there anything that I can use as a repellent.
thanks

----------


## droog

A couple of cats ? 
Have you put some traps in the roof and are you sure they are mice?. 
Small traps are not suitable for catching larger rats, if unsure also lay a couple of rat traps.  
I would always use traps inside the house as nothing worse that a baited rodent crawling off to die within the walls somewhere.

----------


## plum

I feel your pain. The ones around my place are too smart for traps and the effect of putting down x-strength Ratsak was for their @@@@@ to turn green!

----------


## Tools

Yep, I'm all over it!  https://www.renovateforum.com/f85/bloody-mice-115503/ 
Tools

----------

